# Huron national forest Target shooting



## PD86 (Aug 19, 2016)

I am wondering where a good spot in Huron National Forest would be to do target shooting. I'm looking for a secluded area(not a firing range) with natural backstops (hills ridges ect) where I can set up shooting drills. I've never been to the national forest but it look like for google maps that there is a lot of secluded land. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I like to target shoot at the old dump outside of Luzurne. It's a little west of town on Deeter Rd Off .


----------



## PD86 (Aug 19, 2016)

junkman said:


> I like to target shoot at the old dump outside of Luzurne. It's a little west of town on Deeter Rd Off .


Thanks! Are there usually other people there? I'm thinking of doing "run-n-gun type drills that would require some space.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

PD86 said:


> I am wondering where a good spot in Huron National Forest would be to do target shooting. I'm looking for a secluded area(not a firing range) with natural backstops (hills ridges ect) where I can set up shooting drills. I've never been to the national forest but it look like for google maps that there is a lot of secluded land. Thanks in advance for the info.


From there U.S. Forest Service website:

Target shooting is allowed only in designated areas of a national forest or grassland. Check your local ranger district for more information about where you can and where you cannot target practice. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

PD86 said:


> Thanks! Are there usually other people there? I'm thinking of doing "run-n-gun type drills that would require some space.


Depends on the time of year.Nov 13,14,would probly be a bad time to try that.But the rest of the year you would probly be good.


----------

